# New car choice BMW 7 Series or Porsche Macan



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I know both are very different cars however they should both do for what we need them for. The wife is changing hers and we're currently deciding whether to go for a BMW 730d or the Porker Macan Diesel, any thoughts?

Helpful and un-helpful all appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I do love a big BMW barge, but that new Porsche is supposed to be a very good car. All things being equal I think I'd be leaning towards the Macan.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is the BMW GT 740 an option..
There is a little bit more get up and go with the twin turbo as opposed to the single of the 730d
Steve


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Possibly, how much get up and go do you want :mrgreen:

The 730d has 262bhp and 560nm of torque, should be enough to push it along nicely


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

J3SHF said:


> Possibly, how much get up and go do you want :mrgreen:
> 
> The 730d has 262bhp and 560nm of torque, should be enough to push it along nicely


The GT740d is 308bhp and 630nm and with a remap should match my numbers of 347bhp and 700nm, so a little more ummmfffff.
The GT range has a higher standard specification.
Steve


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Porsche Macan looks brilliant. Very long waiting listing I hear.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Put a deposit down for the Porsche and whilst you're waiting for it (long waiting list), drive the beemer.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Went to look at the BMW today, it's very smart inside, plenty of room in there too and unlike the Porsche we can order now and a fresh factory ordered would be delivered by November / December :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Which model did you look at..
Steve


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> Which model did you look at..
> Steve


It was a 730dSE, looked at the MSport too but it doesn't add anything we'd really want so we are going in today to order the LWB SE with the extras we want , mostly heated rear seats, rear entertainment with the two flat screen TVs and rear I drive, Park assist cos I think it'll be amusing pressing the button and climbing in the back while it parks itself :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Happy motoring and hope the kids don't mess with the iDrive too much.

Ps secret iDrive access allows car setup to be changed, beware kids don't access it.
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is odd how quickly BMW can build their Premium Models.

Had 2 F10 M5's & both built to order & delivered within 6 weeks. Audi need to take a leaf out of their book as regards this.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

It's pretty amazing that a car manufacturer can spin a new build round in 12 weeks. Well we've done the deal now and have ordered a 730d but went for the LWB lol should stop the kids kicking the back of the seats. Wife picked Havanna brown with an ivory interior :mrgreen:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Which model did you look at..
> ...


Don't you still have to use the pedals on the Beemers? Or is it a more advanced system than others?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Spoke to the chap today and yes you do have to use the pedals :lol: it'll still be useful with the length of the thing. We've not had a BMW for a while so looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've been looking at a 7 series as my daily, not a new one but about 3 years old as there seems to be quite a few about coming off lease deals

Question is what's the difference between SE and Msport? All in can see is subtle bodywork differences and chrome trim around the windows on the SE. Went to look at an SE in my local dealers the other day but the salesman only said the difference is seats

E


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

E said:


> I've been looking at a 7 series as my daily, not a new one but about 3 years old as there seems to be quite a few about coming off lease deals
> 
> Question is what's the difference between SE and Msport? All in can see is subtle bodywork differences and chrome trim around the windows on the SE. Went to look at an SE in my local dealers the other day but the salesman only said the difference is seats
> 
> E


He's not far wrong, the M Sport gets 19" wheels as standard, 18" on the se, the fog lights are deleted, different steering wheel, M Sport badges, stiffer suspension, sports seats and different bumpers. That's about it to be honest so we actually preferred the SE as for the £3000 less over the MSport you can spec some options instead. That said the LWB is only about £1000 less than a SWB MSport.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

In general I'd say that you should try to get the M-Sport version for every model of BMW if possible *except for* the 7 series. The 7 is about comfort, not firm suspension and sports seats. I'd personally be looking for an SE with Comfort seats.


----------

